# ..dooka v Caddy 2K R-Line Cross..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all..
Firstly, Happy New Year to you all ..
Apologies. This is our first write up in nearly 2 years. Have a barrow load to catch up on. Thought it about time to get our backsides into gear and get a write up done.

As with all our write ups, pic heavy, but we all like pictures don't we ☺..

You can also find a video walk around of the finished job on our site or by clicking here ..

*VW Caddy R | Reflex Auto Designs | Show Preparation Enhancement Detail*










This Vw Caddy 2K came into dooka after Recently having a fair amount of custom work at Reflex Auto Designs body shop in Brixworth, Northampton, undergoing a rather special one off Caddy Cross body kit. It was down to us to add the icing to the cake and detail in time for Show and Glow car show.

￼









*PRE INSPECTION*
￼








Before any washing takes place, we like to pre-inspect the vehicle to see what we will be up against, this procedure also helps produce a game plan for the detail.
Having only just been pretty much fully resprayed, there wasn't a massive amount to do, but all the little areas still needed attention.



















￼









￼









￼









￼









￼









￼￼









￼
￼



























￼







￼
￼









*WHEELS TRYES AND ARCHES*










As on all our details, wheels ad arches first. We do like owners like this, the ones who look after their vehicles. Wheels were already fairly clean, so a quick clean with the usual suspects, but with a much diluted Auto Smart Smart Wheels.




























*WASH STAGES*









As you can see from the pre-inspection images, there was still some work to carry out to get this van up to a show and dooka standard. This is why we feel you can't do a huge amount in a day, as it can take a day or more to properly clean and decontaminate a vehicle.
There was very little decontamination wise, due to just coming out of the body shop after a partial respray. Only the roof hadn't been painted.￼
￼


































































































￼
*PRE SHOW ENHANCEMENT*

￼








It is always a joy to work on a vehicle after the Reflex boys have worked their magic. Only ever a few little bits and pieces to sort to bring up to a high level. They paint [ very very well ], We detail. We both have our places .
Only a few wool marks and a few dry areas when the flatted paint hadn't quite been machined back properly, but in all fairness, it was only in the very corners where the Caddy Cross arch extensions met the main body. Not many people are totally comfortable machining such a tight space.






















































































































*AFTERS*

























































































































































































































*A FEW RANDOM SHOTS*


















































































And lastly, more than happy that this amazing Reflex built VW Caddy 2K R Line Cross went home with this. A few of our clients have won trophy's after having a dooka detailing treatment.










I hope you have enjoyed this write up. Questions and criticisms welcome as always ☺..


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great write up and work btw. That is one beautiful caddy.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Boy wonder did good, Jolly good show dooks


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't really see how you're going to get any criticisms with that work. Sensational stuff and what a lovely van?  It was a very enjoyable read and the high quality photos helped demonstrate your work too.

Top job :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great write up on a fantastic looking Caddy 👍


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome. Top drawer :thumb:

Looks outstanding. 

Thanks for write up. Get more up now


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Outstanding lads nice write up too Rob,


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work. The caddy has a lot of paint to polish out must of took awhile but worth it in the end great reflections and shine.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

like the front end and the dooka pad pose dam I need to learn how to do It :lol:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

awesome. really nice work


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

A fantastic looking Caddy!

Great work chaps :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats great work mate, nice to see you posting again.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Aww lovely Caddy :argie: really loved these , just wish somehow? I could justify buying one ha


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

That looks ace!


----------



## bigjackb (Sep 20, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Excellent result :thumb:, nice van too :argie:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Totally awesome


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome work and cool van. Im guessing you didnt wax or sealant it due to the fresh paint job?


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

Class looking van and great work. Thats me decided after seeing that. I want a caddy


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

High level of skills has been shown in the thread! Respect! Love the led lights lol!


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome work as always..... and i really like the .:R project too!!! :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

cool van 
probably cost as much as a golf R to do though haha


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work boss and look forward to getting another dooka 'Double D' write up on here towards the end of the month.

Great motor, great detail and nice pictures as always...........:thumb:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Cracking job by yourself and RAD , love the rear bumper .


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow amazing caddy. Kind of reminds me of Marge Simspons hair lol. Amazing VW, really is. Also great write up, love pic heavy write ups with lots of info :thumb:


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Coolest van ever need this in my life


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

That's a gorgeous van!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Love the van :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

waqasr said:


> Awesome work and cool van. Im guessing you didnt wax or sealant it due to the fresh paint job?


The van been painted a couple of weeks before we machined it, so it was sealed. Sealed with the Zaino system ..



Baker21 said:


> Nice work boss and look forward to getting another dooka 'Double D' write up on here towards the end of the month.
> 
> Great motor, great detail and nice pictures as always...........:thumb:


Not long buddy, can't wait ..

Thank you all for the kind words. Has made finally sorting a write up worth while . We hope to get one up a week ..


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome job! Was in awe of it at the show, absolutely flawless


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Rob...fantastic as I'd expect!:wave:

The best 2 pics are the van looking like a British Gas van & the modified/completed van below!...I don't think I've seen a nicer looking Caddy!

See you in a couple of weeks:buffer::driver:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great stuff:thumb: great looking caddy too:thumb:


----------



## danny mulcahy (Jan 4, 2014)

Top job.
That is one tasty van to


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Rob...fantastic as I'd expect!:wave:
> 
> The best 2 pics are the van looking like a British Gas van & the modified/completed van below!...I don't think I've seen a nicer looking Caddy!
> 
> See you in a couple of weeks:buffer::driver:


Agree on the pics of the van.......:thumb:

You be careful in the ship on the way up North, having said that it might well be a good motor to have at the moment..........


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Outstanding as always! I do love a VW Caddy.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

That's one sweet van. Really tastefully done and excellent work to enhance it.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Very nice Mr Rob. But nothing I did not expect really. 
Glad to see you back old timer. Now dont wait another 2 years :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Great work and Damn nice Caddy.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Brilliant write up, the Caddy looks mint! :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top job Rob.. Cracking van would look great with a 70s disco ball in the back:lol:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

..or some shagpile.. :lol:

outstanding work - and great thread - very detailed :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Bom chicka wow wow...


----------

